
PS5 will be ‘99%’ backward compatible with PS4 games - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/16/21440748/ps5-playstation-5-99-percent-backward-compatible-ps4-games-jim-ryan
======
samuelma
99% of the games 'they tested' and I doubt they truly went through thousands
of titles.

